# Help with harness / walking aid



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

My brother has an English Setter who's having difficulty getting up these days and he asked me if I knew of any harness or sling that he could use which would help with this problem. 

I know I've seen threads which listed some great aids and thought I'd bookmarked them but I can't seem to find them now. I'd sure appreciate any sugestions you might have. 

His setter is probably about 45 lbs and a real sweetheart...I've posted pictures of him along with Woody several times in the past.

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pete, Carol and a couple others here have used this one: Help 'Em Up Dog Harness | Hip Dsysplasia | Dog Carrier

I have another which I've used for Cody and Syd that's a Ruffwear harness. It was originally made for SAR dogs getting in and out of helicopters. Amazon.com: Web Master Harness, Large/X-Large, Red Currant: Pet Supplies


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you Betty. Those are the ones I recall seeing and should be perfect for helping out Newman my brothers dog. You're the best!:wave:

Pete


----------



## stephsousa (Sep 26, 2012)

*I think this might be what you're looking for.*

I think this might be what you're looking for: Help 'Em Up Dog Harness | Hip Dsysplasia | Dog Carrier. I also saw a blog post the other day that mentioned traction socks. Here's the link to that too in case you're interested: Taking Care of Your Large Dog's Joints | Lucky Dog Blog. I hadn't heard of them before but they might help. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Heres a thread with information about all sorts of things to help with aging and/or disabled dogs: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html.

Hope this helps.


----------



## heureuse_jesuis (Oct 10, 2012)

*Ruff Wear Double Back*

Hi there,

We got our 13 year old golden this ruff wear one. What I loved was the ability to "tuck" in the hind portion for when it was not needed. Also the supportive webbing under the chest was awesome.. He was able to have the harness on at the sitters and she could help him up and then we could put on the back legs... for when we were out walking and he needed some help.

It is rated for belaying dogs up mountains. I loved it.. 

Ruffwear DoubleBack


----------

